# Rescue Remedy?



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

I've read a couple of posts on here that recommend Rescue Remedy for times of stress, or travel. I'm still pre-hog, but was looking into it for when I bring the little one home. I was wondering which type people used? The Rescue Remedy droppers, spray, or the pet-specific formula? I'm assuming the pet version, since it is alcohol-free.

Do you add it to their water, food/treat or rub it onto their paw?

Trying to make the transition as calm and smooth as possible, and this was something I saw last time I was shopping, and after searching here, it seems a-okay for hogs, so now I'm curious on which product, and how to use to make things as easy on the hoglet as I can!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions or advice


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I've never used this product, nor have I heard of anyone using it on here, but I may be wrong.

Could you perhaps let us know what exactly Rescue Remedy is? I've never herad of it :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many people use Rescue Remedy and swear by it. A couple drops in the water daily is the usual dose but I think some people use it differently. 

I've tried it but not sure it made much difference. Yes, the pet version is what is generally recommended. 

Personally, I wouldn't use it for on a baby.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Ah, I thought it would be useful for calming anxiety after being taken home for the first time. If not this, is it just for carsickness in adult hogs?


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> I've never used this product, nor have I heard of anyone using it on here, but I may be wrong.
> 
> Could you perhaps let us know what exactly Rescue Remedy is? I've never herad of it :lol:


I did a search on here (I was sure I'd read it here before anyway), and it pulled up a few links - LizardGirl was one of them.

This is it: http://www.rescueremedy.com/pets/


> Rescue® Remedy can be used for an immediate calming effect in any stressful situation, or when your pet needs help overcoming a variety of emotional or behavioral problems.


I'm not a believer in most natural therapies (lavender is good for sleep, eucalyptus is good for colds, that is about it!), but since it was suggested, and I'm happy to give anything a go if it will make things easier for the hogling - I'm doing everything else suggested (toys/blankets scented like me, and so forth!), so not going to turn down a possible idea just because I consider it bunk, especially as their senses are not the same as ours - a hog might get something out of it I don't (added to the fact that I'm all for olfactory enrichment as a normal husbandry and welfare practice).


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen Rescue Remedy work. I've seen it calm a hedgehog owner out who was freaking out and have seen it calm a few stressed out hedgehogs. While the placebo effect may be the answer to the human, I somehow doubt it with hedgehogs.

I've seen it used a couple of ways. One is to add a drop of it on the hedgehog's lips, another I saw it added to just the blanket the hedgehog was lying on. The drop on the lips worked faster and had a better result, but the blanket trick also seemed to help.

I've never seen it used with young babies, but have seen it used with those that were old enough to show. I would limit too many new things with babies as their bodies are adjusting to adult life.

If you like lavender, you can add a couple of drops of essential oil to a sachet and hang it over your hedgehog's cage, or even hold it under the blanket you are holding a hedgehog in. It can help. It doesn't help with all, but I've used lavender before to help relax a nervous hedgehog.

Another good one is chamomile tea. Straight chamomile, no other ingredients, brew it, allow to cool and give to your hedgehog. Chamomile is soothing on the stomach and also has a calming effect. Again I would avoid this with a small baby, but I've used it with adults.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

How old would you consider to be 'adult'? I'm planning in advance for my 6/6.5 week old when I bring him/her home.

I'm willing to try a lavender sachet (I like the smell!), and if this age is okay for the chamomile, I'm happy to try that too!

My breeder's hogs are extremely placid and good natured, so I'm sure there will be little problem with my baby, but I've read about how some get stressed with the move, and if there are little additives (scent or the offer of a drink, as the scented sachet and cool chamomile tea are), then I don't see much harm in offering such things for the first week until the hoglet has settled in and is back to taking things in stride!

I'm going to be trying to visit once a week (except for the two I'm on holiday), so will get some handling time - but if, for example, as you recommended the lavender...it can't hurt, the hog won't be able to reach high enough to try to eat it, and it might have a soothing effect, who am I to deny my baby having the best?

So yes, all depends on what is classified as a 'baby'.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> I've seen Rescue Remedy work. I've seen it calm a hedgehog owner out who was freaking out and have seen it calm a few stressed out hedgehogs. While the placebo effect may be the answer to the human, I somehow doubt it with hedgehogs.


This part made me smile; Sometimes us hedgie slaves need some help too!

I've also been curious about Rescue Remedy, so thank you for the link *kiania*!


----------



## Mytheral (Feb 9, 2011)

If you want to know what Rescue Remedy does take some yourself.

Few drops in a 6oz cup of tea will do.

I think it has an effect similar to alcohol so I would advise some caution, but it does work.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

> This part made me smile; Sometimes us hedgie slaves need some help too!


Plus a stressed out owner can result in causing the hedgehog to stress more. Whenever you encounter a problem with a hedgehog try to remain calm. If you need to walk away, do so. Take 10 slow deep breaths and go back. Our quilled charges really do feed off of our emotions.

Same goes with new owners. If you are nervous acting when you pick them up, they are going to be nervous too and will likely raise their quills and curl up in response. Hedgehogs will teach you to be patient and to learn how to be calm, cool and collected. Else you get to deal with a prickly quill ball that is less apt to be cooperative.


----------



## kiania (Mar 15, 2011)

Handling isn't so much an issue...I've now spent three days with my breeder (met my hoglet today for the first time), got another next week, away for two weeks, then back once a week for an entire day each week until taking home time. Doing this so I can get things like bathing and nail clipping down to a fine art - if I'm happy and confident, hopefully that will rub off. Same as getting my baby used to my awkwardness (ie newbieness) of picking her (and all the other hogs) up, and hopefully get better at it, and less startled by the occasional huff. Today was my rite of fire with my breeder's latest buy, who is a very pretty boy, but very grumpy (getting better with 2 hours a day of handling, but still not a beginner's placid hog!). Managed to pick him up and hold him - probably wasn't appreciated much, but we figure if I can manage him, I can manage one of her super-placid hogs, even during quilling.

My point is that I will literally try anything to make a stressful situation for her less worrying. And taking her away from her mother and home, to come to her new place here is going to put stress on her. If people think the scent of lavender will help - I'll hang a sachet of lavender. If people suggest Rescue Remedy, then I will buy some and try it.

She's getting one of my shirts in with her prior to the move (and to keep), as well as a pouch from my breeder that smells of her old home as part of her care pack.

But yes, this was more a way to discover ideas for making a worrying time (for her - I'm going to be so delighted, I'll be lit up like christmas lights! Bad pun, sorry!) less stressful, whether it is a $5 lavender smelly sachet, or something more expensive. Just want a calm, smooth transition to get her nice and settled before the dreaded quilling kicks off 

Still not sure what counts as a 'baby', or an 'adult'. Obviously when they are conkers they are babies, and when they reach 1 years old, they are an adult. But when is the cut-off point between the two? Can't seem to find a definitive answer anywhere.


----------

